# Early Season Migrants?



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I was out scouting last night and found a flock of a couple hundred honkers...with a pair of snows mixed in. This is the earliest I've seen snows around and this spot really isn't in the flyway for them anyway. Has anyone else noticed any snows or lessers around yet? I'm wondering if the messed up conditions on the tundra this past year will cause them to migrate earlier since they don't have any young to care for and keep them hanging around. What do you guys think?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I was wondering if these cooler night temps might send some new birds down. I am pretty pumped!! Took the 1st through the 14th off of Sep.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

GanderGrinder and I were talking about that on our way home from the skeet range. I bet there might be some lessors early this year. I saw 1 snow and 2 blues on Hobart Tues afternoon but Im thinking they are cripples.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Last year during the early season I saw snows mixed in with the canadas on ocasion(remember GG ?).Towards the end of the early season I was seeing small flocks of snows that would land in the honker decoys.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

last year we had snows going south on the minn. duck hunting opener. we couldn't believe it.


----------



## CrahNX (May 7, 2004)

We were seeing snows during early season here in MN just west of the cities last year. 4 of em to be exact-3 different groups of friends saw em on opening morning and one buddy had em within 35 yards, they hung around quite a while and then disappeared by second weekend of duck opener, prolly got drilled by someone. By that time there was a pretty good group of us watching em and couldnt find em after that. We just about always get into the Hutchies pretty good by the second weekend of early goose as well. Have been seeing more snows the last few years around our parts. Had 100 or so roosting on a pond down the road from my house 3 years ago and a group of a couple thousand feeding across the road from one of our fields 2 years ago, only stuck around for a day though. The next morning there were 3 left and each of the hunting parties in the area got one, have the picture to prove it...pretty cool.


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

Saw a flock just last night, about a 80-120, somewhere in there. 2 weeks and them I can pound em.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Migration should definitely be coming early this year...Last night in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, we had major frost. The fall air is here and it is still mid August...

Farmers and weather forecasters are also predicting snow on the ground to stay at the end of September. Anyone coming up into Sask., better do it a little earlier than normal...The Snows will probably be gone by beginning of October.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Maybe ND will have a crack at them, but then again there will be WAY to many people jumping them. :eyeroll:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

Nothing new no matter where you go... :eyeroll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

What sucks is that we're not allowed to shoot snows during the early season...which to me doesn't make any sense. It's going to be really hard to restrain myself if we get a couple stragglers to come.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

JOnes-

Just do it, do it, do it! (Starsky and hutch style)....


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

I have a couple of good sources that believe the migration will be a little late this year. It appears (In Saskatchewan anyway) that the snows and specks did in fact try a late nesting attempt that was successful but the young will not be ready to migrate until later than normal, if at all. It may be cutting things close if weather pushed adults before the young are ready.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Saw a V of about 40 the other night.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I've seen blue-wings coming down like there's no tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Jones I have almost always seen 2- or more snows mixed in with a few canadas out west early season. I think they are mostly hospital flock birds that cut there trek north to the tundra short last spring.


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

I saw a snow mixed in with about 25 honkers tonight.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

There is about 11 snows that nested right around valley city all spring..It was pretty cool to see them all summer..
Bandhunter


----------

